# Chicken Bombs



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Saw this on the travel channel ,recipe came from Del Rio,Tx (TB Tavern).they didnt mention the name of them but a buddy of mine made something simular to it a few years ago,,,,*CHICKEN BOMBS..*

*Chicken Breast* (take each side and fillet to make thinner ,so you have 2 now)
*Bacon*(use Corn King from HEB)
*Tooth Picks*
Canned *pickeled jalapenos*(sliced type)
*Grated chedder cheese* (or your favorite)
*Cilantro*(chopped)
*Diced onions*(fine diced)
*Seasoning*

Take seasoned chicken breast and put the cheese,jalapenos,cilantro,and diced onions in center roll it up fold the ends inward,while holding it togeather wrap it with bacon and insert toothpicks.You gona have to figure out what amount of stuffing(vegs) to put in each chicken breast.Now you will see why they got their name.

Grill over a hot mesquite fire till bacon get crip and brown

C'est Bon,Claydeaux:fireworks


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

YUMMY, YOUR MAKING MY MOUTH WATER THINKING ABOUT IT!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Here's a link with pictures.

Looks great.

http://www.barbecuebible.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=15487

Kelly


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Man those look great,thanks will try.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*BOMBS*

kdubya that link with the picture are pretty darn close to what they look like....the ones he made are shaped like a potatoe....guess it depends on what kind of bombs you like,,,,they look "deadly"....thanks for the link..


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Going to make these today but use boneless chicken thighs...will post the results with pictures later


----------

